# Hamburg, the second largest city in Germany



## FFMHH (Jan 11, 2014)

Hamburg, the second largest city in germany (1,7 Mil.) is located in northern germany, about 120 km away from the north sea and 80km from baltic sea. It has two main bodies of water, which is the Elbe river and the alster lake. The city has the biggest port in Germany and one of the biggest in Europe. With it`s hundreds of water chanells and sites, the port, and infamous places like the "Reeperbahn", it is considered as one of the most beautiful cities in germany and attracts millions of tourists from all over the world every year.
Since this awesome city unfortunately is very underrepresented in this Forum, i decided to register and share my photos with you  My brother lives there so i`m visiting it quite often. Since i live in Frankfurt am Main, a nice collection of Frankfurt and others will follow some time later. I hope you like it. PLEASE DO NOT USE ANY OF MY PICTURES WITHOUT MY PERMISSION.

First off, a few pics from the city centre (taken between 18.12.13 and 30.12.13)

The townhall at night:









and at daylight from another perspective:






















































Townhall detail:













































Near the mainstation:


















Christmas tree in the alster lake:









The "Chilehaus" at night


















A visitor from Holland (near the mainstation)


----------



## FFMHH (Jan 11, 2014)

*Hamburg -the waterfront on the Elbe river*

Pictures are taken from 18.12.13 - 3.01.14 mainly in the districts of St.Pauli, Steinwerder and Wilhelmsburg. 

The landing docks (Landungsbrücken) in the district of St. Pauli. This place is a major tourist attraction and was the main docking station for ships in the past. You could call it the center of the port. The building on the right is a cultural monument.









A view from the Landungsbrücken to the Blohm & Voss drydock, one of the biggest drydocks in europe.









Drydock Blohm & Voss elbe 17 with a big ship and a public transport ship on the left :









The "Elbphilharmonie"(the big building), a supposed new landmark for Hamburg as seen from the Landungsbrücken. The cost for this building was as few as 770 million € so far (instead of the planned 80 mil. or something)



























Elbphilharmonie from another viewpoint (Wilhelmsburg)









A public transport ship on the Elbe river:









Another one (seen from Steinwerder, the other side of the Elbe). I cought it while it was turning around.









One of the many stations for those public transport ships (Wilhelmsburg)









A view from the southern bank of the Elbe (Steinwerder) at the city. The church in the background is the so called "Michel"(Michaeliskirche), which is a major tourist attraction, mainly because of the accesible viewpoint on the top of the tower. The green ship is the Museum-ship called "Rickmer Rickmers"









Another museum-ship called Cap Sandiego.


















Looking down the Elbe river









The hotel Hamburg is located just above the Landungsbrücken and offers an awesome view at the port.









A little christmas tree in the port:









View at the Landungsbrücken from the stairs leading to the Hamburg Hafen hotel:









Landungbrücken as seen from Steinwerder with the Bismarck memorial in the background.









Landungsbrücken: The small ships called "Barkassen" are used for tourist-tours through the port. They also use them for weddings, parties or as swimming restaurants mainly in summer.









A captain calling tourists to join a harbour tour:



























A view at the Landungsbrücken from the southern bank of the Elbe:









An awesome outlook at some port facilities and a ship in Steinwerder.









A golden calf somewhere at the port in Wilhelmsburg/Steinwerder:









Zoom:









The old Elbe tunnel connecting the districts Steinwerder at the southern bank of the Elbe river with St. Pauli.









Industrial and port facilities in Wilhelmsburg with the Köhlbrand-bridge in the background. Never mind that damn street light in the middle of the picture, it`s art 









Somewhere at the harbour:


















A nice steam boat(forgot the name) which is based in Hamburg...









...and it`s....well, the thing that drives it...i don`t really know how it`s called.









Another view from Steinwerder over the Elbe to St. Pauli









House boats in Wilhelmsburg









Sunset at the port (Wilhelmsburg)



















And last but not least for the harbour section - some unexpected art...or, what it really was -a camera zoom fail...


----------



## FFMHH (Jan 11, 2014)

*Reeperbahn at night and the new year 2013/14 fireworks at the harbour*









































































Entrance to a casino and a homeless sleeping in front of it.


















Not directly on the reeperbahn, but not too far from it. It`s a hotel if i remember right.









Homeless sleeping in the middle of the street:


















Tourists, or maybe locals? I don`t know. What i know is that the looks of other bypassers and the police men at her and her friend were priceless . Keep in mind that this is picture is taken at 31.december in northern germany, not in summer in Miami. 









Her friend on the left:










Now on to the new year fireworks at the water front at the port. A good bunch of ships gathered on the water and received a light signal a few seconds before 12:00. Then, they all together started to honk their signal and the fireworks began. It was awesome.


----------



## FFMHH (Jan 11, 2014)

*Pictures from May 2010*

Here are some older pics (may 2010) from Hamburg. It shows the city center, some central Hamburg areas aside from the center, the Speicherstadt(literally "warehouse city" - it is the biggest timber pile founded warehouse district in the world and is a unesco world heritage as far as i know), some parts of the harbour, one of the countless beautiful city parks called Planten un Blomen and the Außenalster (outer alster lake) area.


Let`s begin with the inner city and it`s surroundings:

The Jungfernstieg is located pretty much in the center of the city and offers a beautiful view on the inner alster lake:












































































































On to some beautiful views at the outer alster lake (Außenalster) and some sorrounding areas:






























































































































































































Here are some other parts of central Hamburg (by no particular order)

















































































Here`s a little collection including the Speicherstadt, some harbour areas and a few standing or bypassing ships:





















































































































The Lion King musical building:


















And at last, the Planten on Blomen Park, which is located no too far from the city centre:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful pics of a beautiful city ! :cheers:


----------



## FFMHH (Jan 11, 2014)

Student4life said:


> Beautiful pics of a beautiful city ! :cheers:


Thanks! It really is...Even with it`s fair share of pretty ugly areas, the beautiful ones do compensate them very well


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Hamburg


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous! One of the lively German cities we still got to visit, probaly together with Lübeck.
Love the pictures, giving a good idea of size, beauty and points of interests in the city. kay:


----------



## FFMHH (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you all for your nice comments! More photos will follow very soon


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

A very nice collection. I visited Hamburg three times and it's a great city. It deserves much more attention.


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Very good shots  .. Hamburg looks good


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Most beautiful of the big German Three (Hamburg, Munich, Berlin). Great photography as well!


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice pics! Hamburg is awesome. I've never understood why it doesn't have a higher international profile.


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

I discovered this thread an I like it. I celebrated the new years eve / Sylvester 3 times in order
in the late 90's and early 2000's in the port and Reeperbahn area and it is really crazy.But also in mid of the year is Hamburg always impressive and interesting , in a city with 106 districts in 7 Boroughs are tons of things to do and to discover.

One of the two music stages at Reeperbahn is burned down and collpsed earlier in this year...
if there is a new one ...I don't know.

The city deserves more international attention.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Great shots, amazing city!


----------



## jazzXVII (Aug 28, 2010)

Beautiful images, Hamburg is one of the greenest cities in Europe, its cemetery (Ohlsdorf) is the largest in the whole continent and deserves to be a UNESCO heritage site.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, for me one of the most appealing German cities. I think it's the port that does it....the water, the ferries.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos indeed


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

nice again ! Of course the maritime atmosphere and its architecture make the difference to all other German major cities.


----------

